# Solo ascent/descent of Mt Sherman on splitboard



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Great job :

Haha, that made me smile... of course you chose the straight up ascent - bundle of energy . Is there no height making you breathless and at least a little bit tired? 

Bummer that nobody wanted to join - I would have loved to be part! Such a sweet long descent... so worth every step climbing up. 

BTW: check Deeluxe boots, they hold crampons very well abd their stiff soles are very comfy for hiking. I'm very happy with my Spark XV, used them also for ice climbing.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> Great job :
> 
> Haha, that made me smile... of course you chose the straight up ascent - bundle of energy . Is there no height making you breathless and at least a little bit tired?
> 
> ...


Neni,

This would have been a great one to take you and your husband on (assuming favorable avalanche conditions). There was a much easier ascent route that I should have taken, it would have cut probably 45 minutes off my time. To be honest, I was exhausted after the whole "being stranded on steep icy face" experience, lot of adrenaline at high altitude with heavy pack. 

This decent was longer than what my video shows (both above and below). Much longer than anything we did at Berthoud Pass. 

It's not Alaska, but it's within 1.5 hour drive from my house, so that works..

And the Deeluxe boots: yes, I want some !! they were raffling a free pair off at Silverton Splitfest and I so wanted to be the one who won them, but someone else got 'em. I think I will get some maybe at the beginning of next season. I have read about them online after seeing yours and some people have a few complaints about them, maybe the company will see this and correct the issues? Anyway, I will get something in time. Need boot crampons as well. and maybe another Whippet, and a helicopter..


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, I can imagine how this stranded on steep ice experience got you an adrenaline rush. Been there - not nice. 

I'll keep an eye on the dates for the next year's splitfest - to figure out if it fits as stopover for the next trip. So we may hike some turns together again :happy:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok, here are some pics. I did not take many

looking up at the open face, standard winter route follows the gully on the right, I went (or tried to go) straight up, thinking it wasn't as steep as it really was. You lose the true angle when trying to asses when looking at all that white









this is from about half way up where it's still mellow, looking down the route









after much delay, I made the summit, this is looking north, there was a large cornice on the right that I didn't get in the picture. It almost blocked my way near the very top









looking west to Leadville & the Sawatch Range









my gear on summit









looking southeast into South Park (land of Cartman, etal..)









ready for a hard-earned run..


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

That snow in the last pic looked nice! Not slushy corn. Was it quite cold or have you been up there very early?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> That snow in the last pic looked nice! Not slushy corn. Was it quite cold or have you been up there very early?


That snow looks a lot nicer I think because, believe it or not, it was snowing very hard a few minutes before I took this pic... 

but just below, it was a hard breakable crust for a few hundred vertical feet, then it finally started to soften up...

I think I summited right around 12:00 or so... ?

when I was on the face, the ice layer was about an inch under the snow surface, so you don't see it.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like I'll be at it again this Saturday. My wife wants to do an easy 14er via snowshoes and ski down it. I will be carrying her skis for her while she snowshoes up and will probably have to carry the snowshoes for her on the way down. No big deal.. It will be pretty mellow. I will stay on-route this time..


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

deagol said:


> Looks like I'll be at it again this Saturday. My wife wants to do an easy* 14er *via snowshoes and ski down it. I will be carrying her skis for her while she snowshoes up and will probably have to carry the snowshoes for her on the way down. No big deal.. It will be pretty mellow. I will stay on-route this time..


What is this system? haha I see numbers with er all the time.
Well not all the time, barely ever.

Is that some sort of hiking terminology?

Honestly, I don't think I know?

Unless ?


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

nice dude, I've done Sherman only in summer of course, way to get after it alone! Careful! Sherman is pretty mellow though.

TT we have mountains here that go up high, learn it son.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> nice dude, I've done Sherman only in summer of course, way to get after it alone! Careful! Sherman is pretty mellow though.
> 
> TT we have mountains here that go up high, learn it son.


Oh explain it old Jedi master:dry:

I must done never gone up that high befores?

Do you need a space man suit?

Old Jedi?


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Pretty nice! such a nice long run. A bit more snow would make that epic.

That other vid with the ice axe though :eyetwitch2: yikes.



TT - these guys are imperial. It's not really that high


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Is that some sort of hiking terminology?


14er = 14'000feet peak. Just a number, but kind of a term that indicates a _real_ high high-alpine tour. 
We would say a 4000er.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

What's the speed difference between shoeing and splitting? I assume that the splits are faster but is the difference huge?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> What's the speed difference between shoeing and splitting? I assume that the splits are faster but is the difference huge?


In reference to going uphill.....


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

14k, I would need at least a month (probably more) in CO to acclimate before I could even attempt a hike like that. Nice looking run.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

F1EA said:


> It's not really that high


Twice as high as your "mountains".:cheeky4:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

timmytard said:


> What is this system? haha I see numbers with er all the time.
> Well not all the time, barely ever.
> 
> Is that some sort of hiking terminology?
> ...


14er = mountain 14,000 feet in elevation, or higher. We are a third-world country and still not on the metric system.. :facepalm1:

EDIT: just saw Neni answered the question. Neni & her Husband and I had a conversation about this when they were here while driving from Berthoud Pass to Summit County (14er vs metric system)..

14,000 feet = 4,267 meters.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> What's the speed difference between shoeing and splitting? I assume that the splits are faster but is the difference huge?


depends on the snow conditions. In spring around here, snowshoes are closer to a split because you don't sink in anywhere as deep into the snowpack as you do in mid-winter snow conditions. I would say that if a slope is about as steep as the standard route up Sherman and it is spring snow and you have good snowshoes with good traction (MSR Ascents, for example) than snowshoeing is almost as fast in those specific conditions. 

I actually did most of this same route last year before I had a splitboard and I was on those snowshoes and I was with two teli skiers. They had the advantage on the flatter road approach and I expected to be lagging behind, but I didn't. Once we got to the steeper slope, I went straight up the standard route like it was a staircase (the aggressive bite of that snowshoe model together with the climbing bard really helped) and, to my surprise, absolutely blew those two skiers away on the ascent. I didn't make the top because I was waiting for them and we ran out of time and had to turn around before summiting. 

In mid-winter tours where the snow is fluffy and deep, the snowshoes will posthole and the extra weight of the board on your back, as opposed to on you feet, just adds weight that will make the sinking worse. Also if you have a snowboard on your back and it's windy, the board is a pain in the @$$ as it acts like a big sail and the wind blows you around.

So, I would say depending on the terrain and snow conditions, the difference *could be *small or *could be *huge...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> nice dude, I've done Sherman only in summer of course, way to get after it alone! Careful! Sherman is pretty mellow though.
> 
> ...


Thanks... it sort of reminded me of our tromp up to the top of Loveland from the snowcat in some odd way, even though it was totally different in most ways. the wind was similar.



Psi-Man said:


> 14k, I would need at least a month (probably more) in CO to acclimate before I could even attempt a hike like that. Nice looking run.


thanks. I wish I cloud have captured the entire run in a decent way. I actually do have it on 3 separate vids, but the top sucked: I was still pretty tired and the light was so flat, I could not see any detail in the terrain. Also, to be honest, the breakable crust grabbed the edge of my board and pulled me down maybe three times? It does not make for good viewing. 

The bottom section is not very interesting either, just a bit or rock dodging then getting speed up for the long ride down the road. 


I had to stop on the road and strip some clothes off then extend my poles to do some "cross-country snowboarding" to get out of there (that video is slightly amusing). I ended up catching the hikers who summited probably an hour ahead of me while poling along the road on the way out. 

We are going back to an easier mountain this Saturday (another 14er) and I just picked up a pair of boot crampons last night that I may play around with (won't "need" them on this ascent, probably) but need to get them tested and adjusted.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

deagol said:


> depends on the snow conditions. In spring around here, snowshoes are closer to a split because you don't sink in anywhere as deep into the snowpack as you do in mid-winter snow conditions. I would say that if a slope is about as steep as the standard route up Sherman and it is spring snow and you have good snowshoes with good traction (MSR Ascents, for example) than snowshoeing is almost as fast in those specific conditions.
> 
> I actually did most of this same route last year before I had a splitboard and I was on those snowshoes and I was with two teli skiers. They had the advantage on the flatter road approach and I expected to be lagging behind, but I didn't. Once we got to the steeper slope, I went straight up the standard route like it was a staircase (the aggressive bite of that snowshoe model together with the climbing bard really helped) and, to my surprise, absolutely blew those two skiers away on the ascent. I didn't make the top because I was waiting for them and we ran out of time and had to turn around before summiting.
> 
> ...



Makes sense, thanks for the info.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Very cool dude!! I can't imagine your bud's wussing out on a chance to do something like that! :blink: (…you needs ta getchya some less lame friends!)   -sigh- If only I were a few years younger! :facepalm1:

Since it sounds like this sort of BC excursion is something you've plenty of experience with,.. I'm guessing I don't need to be concerned or wonder if you let someone responsible know where you were heading out to, all by your lonesome?  lol! _I couldn't help wondering after your description of getting hung up on that icy approach._  

Love to see some more! (...just be careful!) 


:hairy:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Chomps,

So, I did let my wife know exactly where I was going and I did play tag-team with the 2 hikers/snowshoers I mentioned on the route, and there was also a skier going up the same time. We started out together and the skier and I quickly pulled away from the 2 snowshoers. The skier did not have ski crampons or boot crampons and so he stuck to the standard route (as I should have also done, even though I did have ski crampons [but no boot crampons] ). That's when it became just me.. getting "stranded" on my route took so long that those other three were up and down while I was still on the face trying to figure out how in the %^&* I was going to get out of there... lesson learned for sure. Also, and this is no reason to take extra risks, but I carry an emergency PLB (Personal Locator Beacon) and I hope I never ever need to use it.

Killclimbz has been my main partner for the season and I owe him a lot. He was out in the western part of our state mt biking that weekend.. I think he is ready for summer, which is cool.

No one else I asked even responded, oh well. 
There is no way in hell, I would attempt this in mid-winter solo, but the snow does stabilize a bit this time of year (you still have to pay attention, though). There is always some amount of personal risk you have to assume when deciding to do anything like this (being at a ski area also involves some risk, too). 

There are way gnarlier routes that could be (and do get) done by folks with more experience than I have. The serious splitboarders actually use hard boot (alpine touring boots) and bring full-on ice axes. 

I have 2 weekends to go until a big camping/cannyoneering trip (which will most likely mean the end of my snow season unless it sticks around well into June), so I would love to get 2 more 14ers done before then.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

How do you like the Storm Split? I have a Storm Solid and am looking at either the Storm or Odin as a possible split for next season.

My solid is kinda heavy so just wondering if it's noticeable on the way up, either on your feet or on your back...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

madmax said:


> How do you like the Storm Split? I have a Storm Solid and am looking at either the Storm or Odin as a possible split for next season.
> 
> My solid is kinda heavy so just wondering if it's noticeable on the way up, either on your feet or on your back...


I like it in powder for sure. The only other split I have tried was a Furberg. I am not so sure I love the Storm on harder snow, as it has enough sidecut to keep the part of the board edge between your feet out of the snow when traversing on harder snow. This probably is part of the reason I lost my heelside edge when I was riding down a couloir recently and had to do an ice axe self arrest (scary as hell!). I didn't love the Furburg, which was totally different (huge radius sidcut) but maybe it's just 'cuz I wasn't used to it? I would like to try the Zelix. I have never tried the Odin, but people I talk to say it's a beast. Still might be good to try, though..

I would say having a solid on your back is definitely noticeable and it gets more noticeable with time. It's like backpacking: when you first put on the backpack, it's like "oh this isn't too heavy" but then after a few hours, it's like "get this %^&* thing off my back !!"

People I have ridden with really seem to like the Never Summer Prospector, also.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> it sort of reminded me of our tromp up to the top of Loveland from the snowcat in some odd way, even though it was totally different in most ways. the wind was similar.


What was the hight of that peak? I'm sure SK or you mentioned it then, but I can't remember... maybe my ear-brain connection was disturbed by oxigene deprivation or the freezing cold high winds :laugh:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

neni said:


> What was the hight of that peak? I'm sure SK or you mentioned it then, but I can't remember... maybe my ear-brain connection was disturbed by oxigene deprivation or the freezing cold high winds :laugh:


Highest spot at the Luv is 13'010ft.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah, that sounds about right, I think it's called Golden Bear peak or something like that? About 1,000 feet lower than Sherman, but the same %^&$ wind.

picked up a pair of these yesterday. Will help with those sketchy spots..


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

deagol said:


> I like it in powder for sure. The only other split I have tried was a Furberg. I am not so sure I love the Storm on harder snow, as it has enough sidecut to keep the part of the board edge between your feet out of the snow when traversing on harder snow. This probably is part of the reason I lost my heelside edge when I was riding down a couloir recently and had to do an ice axe self arrest (scary as hell!). I didn't love the Furburg, which was totally different (huge radius sidcut) but maybe it's just 'cuz I wasn't used to it? I would like to try the Zelix. I have never tried the Odin, but people I talk to say it's a beast. Still might be good to try, though..
> 
> I would say having a solid on your back is definitely noticeable and it gets more noticeable with time. It's like backpacking: when you first put on the backpack, it's like "oh this isn't too heavy" but then after a few hours, it's like "get this %^&* thing off my back !!"
> 
> People I have ridden with really seem to like the Never Summer Prospector, also.


Yea that's my feeling with the solid too. Doesn't quite have the grab on the edge when the snow gets a little harder. 

I've heard awesome things about the Odin as well, so I'll probably check into it a little more.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

madmax said:


> Yea that's my feeling with the solid too. Doesn't quite have the grab on the edge when the snow gets a little harder.
> 
> I've heard awesome things about the Odin as well, so I'll probably check into it a little more.


I wish I would have tried both the Odin and the Zelix when I had the chance..

I think the head guide at Silverton Mountain and the guy who owns Venture both choose the Odin as their board of choice? Those guys ride some serious $%^&^$. too !!


----------

